# Photoshop 7, TWAIN plug-ins..(nikon coolscan)



## willjwade (May 20, 2002)

OK, I just downloaded the fairly new Mac OS X Nikon Coolscan Driver for my mac. I thought the world would be a whole new, OS 9 less, place.. but sadly not. 
Whats the deal with TWAIN drivers, or in particular my Nikon Coolscan app, and getting it to work through Photoshop in 7. The nikon download doesnt provide a particular plug-in for PS 7, just the app and some documentation saying "it can be done". The installer sticks the drivers in Application Support but no plug-in. 

Any ideas??

cheers
W


----------



## willjwade (May 20, 2002)

http://www.nikontechusa.com/macOSX.htm

Confusing docs from nikon. pah!


----------

